# Kindle for iPad



## Ritergal (Jul 24, 2012)

I totally love reading Kindle books on my iPad. True, it's a LOT heavier than an actual Kindle, but ... it's what I have, and its cross platform reader capabilities rock. (True for any tablet users, not just iPad.)

I'm curious about one thing: I'm able to highlight text and make notes on the iPad, but am not able to copy passages to include in my journal, blog posts or reviews. If I open the title later on my PC, the highlighted material is there and the copy function is alive and well. I'm delighted that this work around is available, but how much more convenient if it were available on the iPad. Has anyone else run into this situation?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My iPad works the same way.

Betsy


----------



## Audrey Finch (May 18, 2012)

Mine too!
Audrey


----------



## cursor system (Aug 15, 2012)

You can compare Kindle with PC. It is not all what PC can achieve will be can be done with Kindle. Both have different purposes.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

I tend to convert all my Kindle books to ePub and load them into iBooks, from where I can copy and paste freely. iBooks gives you text to speech options too. I also find syncing between devices quicker and more stable in iBooks than the Kindle app.

However, I find the text presentation a little neater in the Kindle app. There are benefits and disadvantages with each, which is why I load my books into both.


----------



## aimee11 (Dec 22, 2011)

"copy passages to include in my journal, blog posts or reviews" 
I think this is right, as the journal or blog post made a limit.

Actually you also could get some nice books from the iBook: Top 10 Free iBooks for iPad


----------

